# Steinhart/Dpd Customer Service



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is taken from the Christopher Ward forum, but I thought you guys might like to be aware as well.

I have a Steinhart Aviation and I decided to buy the stainless steel bracelet for this watch having been told it was a good quality item. I am beginning to wish I had'nt, here is what has happened so far -

29/9 - I ordered the bracelet from Steinhart direct.

29/9 - A e-mail received from Steinhart confirming they had received my order.

30/9 - Confirmation from Steinhart that they had received my payment and that they would send my bracelet in a "few days".

5/10 - E-mail received by Steinhart saying the purchase had been sent. This is a bit long for a few days to me but I thought they are a small organisation and they are probably busy so fair enough. This mail contained a tracking reference that I could use on the DPD website.

6/10 - I check the number on the DPD website and sure enough it says my package has been picked up. I checked their delivery estimate and it said 2 - 4 days so I sat back waiting for delivery by tuesday 11/10 at the latest.

I checked their website on a daily basis, as you do, and absolutely nothing happens. It appears to just sit there in their depot in Augsburg.

10/10 - Having decided something is wrong I e-mailed Steinhart and asked where my purchase was.

11/10 - I receive a reply from Katharina who says she has spoken to DPD and they will sort out the problem with my parcel.

11/10 - I check the DPD site and sure enough there are two new entries saying "Information" No idea what that means but I think to myself someone is on the case and sorting it out.

Once again I check the DPD site each day, and yes you guessed it, what happened - nothing.

13/10 - I find a contact area on the DPD website and send them a message with my tracking details saying in short where is my package?

14/10 - No reply from DPD but given their record so far I am not surprised. I have now written to Katharina again saying that I was now becoming a little annoyed and asking her to send me a replacement or a full refund. I also asked her to tell Gunther as in my view this was damaging his business.

Since posting this thread on the Christopher Ward site several examples of poor customer service have been reported from Steinhart or is it all DPD's fault I don't know! Anyway if you are thinking of ordering from Steinhart in the near future I suggest you hold fire and I will post what happens good or bad. I have worked in customer sales and service all my life and my minimum expectation is that Steinhart send me a replacement by whatever is their fastest means, preferably not by DPD who may lose it!

I like Steinhart products but unless they sort this out pronto they are going to lose a customer and I will not be recommending them to others any more.

Dave


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I was about to order a strap for my Nav B Chrono, think I'll wait a while now.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Cornish Dave said:


> Since posting this thread on the Christopher Ward site several examples of poor customer service have been reported from Steinhart or is it all DPD's fault I don't know!


I think it's a bit of both. Sadly there seem to be increasing reports of Steinhart's customer service going wrong. I get the impression that they can't cope well with demand.

In addition DPD is (in)famous for being a bit rubbish.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I should add that pretty much all of the customer service complaints about Steinhart that I've read on forums have turned out well in the end. They do seem to be committed to getting it right eventually (at their expense where appropriate). It can just just take them a while.

I know that's not ideal but it's a consolation. ;-)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems that they may just be busy. That's the recession for you, less people around that can afford to buy the real thing and having to settle for an over priced cheap look-a-likey 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

it is always a bit of a shame when you have to find out how good a customer service department is when dealing with a company but with any luck, this will be an opportunity for steinhart to be the good guys.

hopefully steinhart will get you squared away, from what i can gather, one of the big plusses with a company like that is the personal touch that comes from dealing with a small private company. as mentioned above, they are probably having trouble with keeping up with their success.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Seems that they may just be busy. That's the recession for you, less people around that can afford to buy the real thing and having to settle for an over priced cheap look-a-likey
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Hmm!!!!

;-)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that they may just be busy. That's the recession for you, less people around that can afford to buy the real thing and having to settle for an over priced cheap look-a-likey
> ...


The majority of their offerings are just straight forward rip off's of more prestigious brands and they aren't cheap. If it's a look-a-likey you want save your hard earned and buy an Alpha or a Rotary for a quarter or less of their prices. :wink2:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Yes I know, I've seen you say this before. I'm still not entirely sure if you're serious or trolling. A bit of both perhaps? ;-)

My "Hmm" was a humorous response to your stock response to Steinharts.

Whilst one can hardly deny that the Steinhart Ocean 1 range are homages of the Submariner (I don't know about their aviation or marine watches but I understand some of them are homages of other manufacturers' watches too) I don't think they can reasonably be described as "rip offs" and they are most certainly not expensive for what they are in terms of current market prices.

You say "if it's a look-a-likey you want" but personally if I buy a Steinhart Ocean 1 it is because I want a Steinhart Ocean 1. I am not concerned that it looks like a Rolex Submariner, other than that it is a style I like. Nevertheless, it's the Ocean 1 I want.

A Steinhart is the real thing: It is a real Steinhart.

And for those people who do want a "look-a-likey", a Steinhart is surely excellent value.

The Alpha and Rotary are quite simply not as well constructed as the Steinhart and have less good movements. The objective truth is the Steinhart Ocean 1 is extremely good value at its price point (as are the Alpha and Rotary at theirs) but these watches are at different price points for objective, substantive reasons. I doubt you'd find any less expensive genuine 2824-powered, well made, Sub-alike than a Steinhart Ocean 1.

In short, one can buy a Steinhart, or an Alpha, or a Rotary, or a Marcello C, or whatever, and each one offers its own particular balance of quality versus price versus unique nature versus 'homage-ness'. Which one a person buys must surely depend on their own preferences and resources. But I just don't think that the Ocean 1 (or any of Steinhart's other watches) can justifiably be called a "rip off" or anything other than excellent value.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> The majority of their offerings are just straight forward rip off's of more prestigious brands and they aren't cheap. If it's a look-a-likey you want save your hard earned and buy an Alpha or a Rotary for a quarter or less of their prices. :wink2:


Sorry Bond - much as you'd like it to be so - many just don't want an overpriced Rolex!

These days every watch design is derivative... there's only so many ways a designer can arrange the dial, case & hands.

Steinhart is one of the good guys - my personal experience is good customer service and a quality product which is value for money.

I'm sorry but I really disagree with Cornish Dave copying a post from another forum - does he have permission - unless it was him having an issue, what's the motivation?

I have bought from Steinhart, I have attempted to buy from Christopher Ward, I have bought from Stowa... and goodness knows I've bought from RLT - the only one that has never had a glitch... Steinhart.

To me it seems sour grapes posting a Steinhart whinge on a competitors forum.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> I'm sorry but I really disagree with Cornish Dave copying a post from another forum - does he have permission - unless it was him having an issue


Just to clarify, I went and had a look and the post that Cornish Dave copied here from CWF was in fact his own post.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but I really disagree with Cornish Dave copying a post from another forum - does he have permission - unless it was him having an issue
> ...


I thought it might be - but he should have made that clear, it reads otherwise.

I still disagree with besmirching a business until a final outcome is known


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Langtoftlad

If you read my post you will see that I stated that I will report the outcome good or bad. In the short term I believe that others should be aware, indeed since I have posted on both sites others have mentioned problems being experienced with Steinhart. If I was thinking of buying from Steinhart today I would appreciate someone highlighting a current problem so that I could at least reconsider the purchase in the short term.

They have already had one chance and failed, I will always accept a mistake but when it is repeated as has been the case here this to me is not acceptable. The annoying thing is that I suspect that it is DPD that is originally at fault I suspect they have lost my package. However it is Steinhart who chose to use this carrier not me, and it is for them to sort it out. I would point out I posted nothing prior to them failing to resolve the problem earlier.

If I misled anybody re the post I apologise but as already confirmed I am talking of my personal experience, not just highlighting someone else's post.

Dave


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually the more I think about it - the more annoyed I am with the irresponsibility of the OP.

He may have a point if Steinhart had disowned the problem, he may have had an issue if the problem hasn't been resolved after a long period (but barely a fortnight ffs) or if it had been a major purchase with the implication of enhanced personal premium attention rather than a watch bracelet.

Tell me one retailer, let alone one watchmaker who has a perfect customer satisfaction score - not even Bond's beloved Rolex gets it right first time everytime.

No doubt Cornish Dave hasn't realised the recklessness of his posts here & on Christopher Ward - he's annoyed and wants to strike out.

But Steinhart is a small niche player in a relatively small marketplace.

One person has already posted here that they'll hold off making a purchase - how many lurkers will now not make a bigger buy of a watch - how much damage will that do to Gunther's business, will he have to layoff an employee?

For what... because a bracelet has got mislaid in the post & it's taking more than a few days to sort out.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think the recent lengthy berating of people is needed. This is a forum, all are allowed to express their opinions and report their findings. As long as Cornish Dave is relating factual information it is his prerogative to do so. Bond has his opinions and his own sometimes tongue in cheek way. (I am also aware that he is more than capable of defending himself). We can all make up our own minds.

Surely it is not for others (including me I know) to set themselves up as arbiters here, we have perfectly good moderators for that.

Sorry for this rant but it must be possible to disagree without trying to beat others into submission!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stinch said:


> I don't think the recent lengthy berating of people is needed. This is a forum, all are allowed to express their opinions and report their findings. As long as Cornish Dave is relating factual information it is his prerogative to do so. Bond has his opinions and his own sometimes tongue in cheek way. (I am also aware that he is more than capable of defending himself). We can all make up our own minds.
> 
> Surely it is not for others (including me I know) to set themselves up as arbiters here, we have perfectly good moderators for that.
> 
> Sorry for this rant but it must be possible to disagree without trying to beat others into submission!


I'm not sure if this is directed at me but assuming it is, my posts are hardly berating nor IMHO, lengthy.

My dig at Bond was indeed tongue in cheek.

Of course Cornish Dave is entitled to be annoyed & disappointed his purchase hasn't gone smoothly - but personally, it's my opinion that less 10 working days is too soon to start slagging off a company before a "reasonable" time has elapsed for a resolution to be achieve.

In no way am I attempting to set myself up as an 'arbiter' - simply expressing my personal opinion that Cornish Dave has jumped the gun.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I seem to have stirred up a hornets nest here!!

In simple terms my view is I gave Steinhart a chance to sort this out and they did'nt. A good customer service operative would have checked that DPD had sorted the problem but it appears Katharina did'nt. She it appears assumed that DPD would do so and they have let her down. I did not post anything until Steinhart failed to correct the problem that I highlighted. I totally accept that anyone can make a mistake, but if I point it out I expect it to be rectified, I do not give second chances. And as for ten days to send a bracelet from Germany, I have received watches from the Far East in less than a week! So in my view ten days is far too long!

I fear the cause of this issue is DPD and they don't even reply to complaints! In the past I have recommended Steinhart to others so they will have made sales from these recommendations. If they let me down I reserve the right to say so and if they lose sales so be it. I personally like Steinharts products they by and large are in my price range and to me offer excellent value. I could not possibly afford an Rolex or Omega even before the recession! If and when they sort this out I shall post on here and say so, I hope in the not too distant future.

I will always critiscise poor service and commend good service, if one could be bothered to trawl through the CW forum you would find me recommending the likes of Steinhart and Toshi, my purchase from the latter I will praise, he is a top class bloke to deal with.. Go outside of the watch topic and I have recommended others such as the wine club I belong to which provides superb customer service. I can think of a few multi nationals who offer appalling service but I will not go into that!

I take no offence at Langtoftlads comments, he has his view with which I disagree, I have mine with which he disagrees. Fair enough I am sure we can agree to disagree as they say.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Cornish Dave said:


> I seem to have stirred up a hornets nest here!!
> 
> In simple terms my view is I gave Steinhart a chance to sort this out and they did'nt. A good customer service operative would have checked that DPD had sorted the problem but it appears Katharina did'nt. She it appears assumed that DPD would do so and they have let her down. I did not post anything until Steinhart failed to correct the problem that I highlighted. I totally accept that anyone can make a mistake, but if I point it out I expect it to be rectified, I do not give second chances. And as for ten days to send a bracelet from Germany, I have received watches from the Far East in less than a week! So in my view ten days is far too long!
> 
> ...


Way Hay thats a forum chaps :lol: agree to disagree without taking things personally


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Cornish Dave said:


> In simple terms my view is I gave Steinhart a chance to sort this out and they did'nt. A good customer service operative would have checked that DPD had sorted the problem but it appears Katharina did'nt. She it appears assumed that DPD would do so and they have let her down.


I'm sticking my neck out here but I think (and hope) that Steinhart will sort this out properly for you in the end. Based upon the reports I've seen they usually do (eventually). But it does seem that they aren't too quick nowadays, in many cases.

I can understand that the seeming lack of follow up on their part is annoying and frustrating, though.



Cornish Dave said:


> I fear the cause of this issue is DPD


That would not surprise many people, from what I've heard. The UK branch of DPD is the courier company formerly known as Parceline, and that suffered from a less than stellar reputation. And in the rest of Europe where DPD is better known than in the UK I understand that it has a poor reputation for speed and efficiency.

It's a shame that Steihart use DPD for European deliveries. I understand they use Fedex for deliveries outside of Europe.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the recent lengthy berating of people is needed. This is a forum, all are allowed to express their opinions and report their findings. As long as Cornish Dave is relating factual information it is his prerogative to do so. Bond has his opinions and his own sometimes tongue in cheek way. (I am also aware that he is more than capable of defending himself). We can all make up our own minds.
> ...


I tend to agree, 10 days for a bracelet from Germany to Uk is not something I would be losing much sleep over. I certainly would not have felt the requirement to post in dated detail on two public forums.


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

Cornish Dave said:


> This thread is taken from the Christopher Ward forum, but I thought you guys might like to be aware as well.
> 
> I have a Steinhart Aviation and I decided to buy the stainless steel bracelet for this watch having been told it was a good quality item. I am beginning to wish I had'nt, here is what has happened so far -
> 
> ...


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that all online retailers have their problems from time to time....

but honestly from reading about steinhart on the forums they will sort it im sure....

but really the problem would seem to be with their carrier not steinhart - just keep being persistant.

mike sub


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> That would not surprise many people, from what I've heard. The UK branch of DPD is the courier company formerly known as Parceline, and that suffered from a less than stellar reputation. And in the rest of Europe where DPD is better known than in the UK I understand that it has a poor reputation for speed and efficiency.
> 
> It's a shame that Steihart use DPD for European deliveries. I understand they use Fedex for deliveries outside of Europe.


If you frequent the Stowa forum, I think you'll find that Fedex comes in for a fair amount of ear bashing, with many wishing Jorg would use a different courier.

In the UK, you can read many complaints about UK based couriers so I think they all have problems from time to time.

TBH considering the size of some of the packages, especially watch related ones, and the number couriers must handle each day worldwide, I'm amazed more doesn't get lost.

Of course if they accept a package, they should have the capability to handle it - so I'm not making excuses.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Why is it that when I voice an opinion that doesn't necessarily go with the flow and fall in with the fan boys of A. N. Other's products I'm branded a troll :lol: :lol:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Why is it that when I voice an opinion that doesn't necessarily go with the flow and fall in with the fan boys of A. N. Other's products I'm branded a troll :lol: :lol:


It's not voicing an opinion that "doesn't necessarily go with the flow" that is the problem. Indeed, there are many people who don't like Steinharts much. The issue here is the WAY you put your opinion across, not the opinion itself. The phraseology you use has the appearance of being calculated and intended to provoke an emotional response.

This is why I thought(*) you might be trolling: You strongly give the impression when speaking about Steinharts of using an emotive style with the specific intent to arouse similarly emotive response. I.e. What we usually call trolling. My response to you was an attempt to address your comments in a more factual, non-emotive manner and to highlight the emotive nature of your chosen phraseology.

(*) If you're not trolling then so be it but in that case surely you are, for someone with as a high a post count as yours (i.e. lots of forum experience), being a tad naive about the effects of the way you state your opinion. You must have noticed how emotive phraseology prompts an emotive response.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that when I voice an opinion that doesn't necessarily go with the flow and fall in with the fan boys of A. N. Other's products I'm branded a troll :lol: :lol:
> ...


 

I think you need to get out and about a bit more often with real people or possibly find a hobby, maybe collecting stamps or model aeroplanes or something

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


That's quite a non sequitur of a response! Couldn't you think of anything more substantive to say? I can only presume you don't like it when your trolling (for I am now certain that that is what it is) is pointed out. ;-)


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is far more fun than the equivilant on CWF. Putting aside for one moment that CD is a whinging







There have been an increasing number of negative posts about Steinhart's customer service over the last few months. They are not all wrong.

Yes this appears to be a DPD problem but Steinhart should be on the case on behalf of their









I'm a big fan of the company, have owned two of their watches and plan to own more. I think that in their price range they are second to none in terms of bangs per buck and have several very nice designs, even if you exclude the obvious homages. My gut (I can't see their sales figures) says they are struggling with strong volumes and (oddly) from making too many forum special editions - they are doing loads of them!

I've faith they will get over this hump, but it is hump none the less.








:wheelchair:







:wheelchair:







:wheelchair:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Markrlondon said:
> ...


Who's the troll ????

To be honest I can't be bothered with argumentative [email protected] at this time of night, I'm off out down town shortly on the lash and hopefully will meet a few of the boys for some real conversation about more important things in life................Like who's getting the next round in !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Redd said:


> My gut (I can't see their sales figures) says they are struggling with strong volumes and (oddly) from making too many forum special editions - they are doing loads of them!


This is my impression too.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


It seems that you are.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Markrlondon said:
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In which case I'll live up to your expectations

Gratuitous picture of a proper watch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


>


Ooooh, I love those Alpha homages :bangin: :acute:

Next round's on me! :drinks:

Anyway, on topic... this is a problem that has been happening for quite some time now. Gunther should really get extra help because his success may very well be his demise too.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> In which case I'll live up to your expectations
> 
> Gratuitous picture of a proper watch


is that one of those steinharts? looks nice. :angel_not:


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I did promise to keep you all updated so -

Received an e-mail from Katharina this am saying a replacement bracelet will be shipped - so fingers crossed. The e-mail was sent at 0642 so an early start for Katharina! Hopefully DPD will not lose this one I will let you know in a few days.

Dave


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> I did promise to keep you all updated so -
> 
> Received an e-mail from Katharina this am saying a replacement bracelet will be shipped - so fingers crossed. The e-mail was sent at 0642 so an early start for Katharina! Hopefully DPD will not lose this one I will let you know in a few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Germany efficiency


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Cornish Dave said:


> ... Since posting this thread on the Christopher Ward site several examples of poor customer service have been reported from Steinhart or is it all DPD's fault I don't know! Anyway if you are thinking of ordering from Steinhart in the near future I suggest you hold fire and I will post what happens good or bad. I have worked in customer sales and service all my life and my minimum expectation is that Steinhart send me a replacement by whatever is their fastest means, preferably not by DPD who may lose it!
> 
> I like Steinhart products but unless they sort this out pronto they are going to lose a customer and I will not be recommending them to others any more.
> 
> Dave





Cornish Dave said:


> If you read my post you will see that I stated that I will report the outcome good or bad. In the short term I believe that others should be aware, indeed since I have posted on both sites others have mentioned problems being experienced with Steinhart. If I was thinking of buying from Steinhart today I would appreciate someone highlighting a current problem so that I could at least reconsider the purchase in the short term.
> 
> They have already had one chance and failed, I will always accept a mistake but when it is repeated[1] as has been the case here this to me is not acceptable. The annoying thing is that I suspect that it is DPD that is originally at fault I suspect they have lost my package. However it is Steinhart who chose to use this carrier not me, and it is for them to sort it out. I would point out I posted nothing prior to them failing to resolve the problem earlier.
> 
> If I misled anybody re the post I apologise but as already confirmed I am talking of my personal experience, not just highlighting someone else's post.


"To err is human, to forgive is..." [finish at your discretion].

I bought from them, got my order filled in 10 days, and delivered in 4. Read many, many, many other posts by customers with same experience. But UH OH, sometimes small companies have customers for which things do not go just right (like, e.g. the shipping carrier screws up, and the seller has to resend merchandise while filing for loss coverage, AND keeping the customer informed). I have read some claims on WUS of people with problems with Steinhart, clearly they're a small operation (like our host), and mistakes happen, but I think I've only seen a single topic where someone took his ball and went home, demanded refund, wouldn't play. *All *others were taken care of (that I read of). Dozens of Steinhart customers all over the world post on WUS ... happy endings galore. Quite a few even got a Christmas surprise last year (Steinhart chocolate bar). (I didn't ... my order was fulfilled too quickly. Boy did I pout for a long time.) Gunter sometimes throws in a strap or something, gratis. With all the "forum specials" he contracts for, I have a hard time not seeing that he is trying to earn a following and niche market one watch aficionado at a time.

Hopefully things will work out for you, I trust they will. But I think it's clear what you're doing. You've had a booboo in your order and posted on more than one forum, suggesting that people "reconsider" if they're thinking of buying from Steinhart. :bull*******: ... Be honest, you're trying to discourage people from patronizing them (until you decide otherwise), and all your foggy denials are just more of the same. If I was Gunter, I'd refund your money and tell you to buy from someone else.

C'mon, did you really expect a bunch of forum users to rise up and join your little vindictive crusade without asking, "Hrm, wonder what the other side of the story is?" Maybe Katharina wanted to confirm with the carrier whether the shipment was lost, delayed, or mis-delivered? Perhaps she has to have positive confirmation from the carrier in order to file a claim, and resend merchandise. Maybe HER JOB is to diligently observe these steps.  Maybe Steinhart had to cancel someone else's order to send you a replacement? :think: By your admission, the first non-delivery wasn't Steinhart's fault, but the carrier's. But you assert it's "Steinhart's fault for choosing the carrier?" Really?? ... And the second error by Steinhart, I can't determine that ... maybe DPD told them "shipment found, it's on its way," Katharina passed that info on to you ... and it's Katharina's fault that DPD was still faulty? REALLY?? Are you going to blame her if you find the milk in your fridge has soured, too? If your toilet stops up?

Boy, I'd hate to be the waiter who brings you a steak that's undercooked, it's the cook's fault, but let's shoot the messenger anyway.









Someone who's worked in "sales and service" ought to know better than to stop using a carrier because of one error in a thousand. Odds are, the other carrier isn't any better.

Hope you get your bracelet, or your money. And perhaps you'll expend as much time and energy broadcasting that it all worked out in the end. Maybe buy another watch from the man, and tell us when it shows up on time. Just a thought....

And now, with the perennial opposing view...



BondandBigM said:


> ... That's the recession for you, *less people around that can afford to buy the real thing *and having to *settle for an over priced cheap look-a-likey*





BondandBigM said:


> The majority of their offerings are *just straight forward rip off's *of more prestigious brands and they aren't cheap. If it's a look-a-likey you want save your hard earned and buy an Alpha or a Rotary for a quarter or less of their prices. :wink2:





BondandBigM said:


> I think you need to get out and about a bit more often with real people or possibly find a hobby, maybe collecting stamps or model aeroplanes or something


So predictable and unoriginal I didn't have to read them. Let's see, a typical Bond troll post comprised of:


Bad-mouthing the watch in question, even if it exhibits great quality and looks.

Deriding us for not buying the One, Only and True watch that he insists all others pale in comparison to. (Including, by extension, our host's own creations.)

Showing off that he owns a Rolex. Or two. "Hey everyone, he owns Rolexes." In case you didn't hear that, he's a Rolex owner. Everyone got that? (Oops, he didn't notice that OP bought a Steinhart Aviation model, which has nothing to do with the Big R.)

Pretending that it's all meant in good fun, no harm intended, ha ha ha, chortle chortle. But the frequency and insistence of these messages ... over and over and OVER AGAIN ... seem to indicate otherwise, eh?

When called out on deriding others (or simply others' taste in watches), he turns tail and claims it's all the other's fault, it's all in fun, but then insults some more, e.g. "Why don't you go outside and meet some real people" or take up knitting, just not something like collecting watches that aren't Rolexes. It's all YOUR fault because you can't take a "joke," so you must be the faulty party. ... The trolling never stops. (By the way, has he yet shown a picture of his Rolex? Don't worry, it's coming. Soon. Oh, whoops -- too late.)


:yawn:

Aren't I clever and smart by observing all this. A: No, I'm not. It's all glaringly obvious.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, ok, I feel you guys but let's just move on. Like Frank Drebinï»¿ would say "Please disperse, nothing to see here!" :focus:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ... That's the recession for you, *less people around that can afford to buy the real thing *and having to *settle for an over priced cheap look-a-likey*
> ...


Now be fair, at no point anywhere did I mention knitting !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as David's tirade is concerned I am making no comment! My next post on this thread will be in 4 days by which time either DPD will have delivered my bracelet or they will have failed to do so.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

To reply to the original point...

My experience with Steinhart is 100% positive. The last purchase was a fifteen euro bezel but delivered within 10 days which, given that I did not pay for express delievry, I fibnd acceptable from abroad.

I am sure the OP has just been unlucky.

Rob


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ordered a new strap from steinhart yesterday. Got an email from them today with tracking info, the courier is DHL


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Germany efficiency


Wonderful :kewlpics:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, I thought this WAS a tirade topic. My mistake. :blush:

I'm hoping DPD is doing better on the replacement shipment for you, Dave.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Cornish Dave said:
> 
> 
> > ... Since posting this thread on the Christopher Ward site several examples of poor customer service have been reported from Steinhart or is it all DPD's fault I don't know! Anyway if you are thinking of ordering from Steinhart in the near future I suggest you hold fire and I will post what happens good or bad. I have worked in customer sales and service all my life and my minimum expectation is that Steinhart send me a replacement by whatever is their fastest means, preferably not by DPD who may lose it!
> ...


One of the more entertaining posts I've read recently. Mainly the Steinhart part.

The numbered Bond attack was also pretty amusing.....I wish I had the effort (or time) to reply in such detail...


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

The saga has ended - well almost.

Checked the DPD site at lunchtime and it said both bracelets were still in Germany although the second one had moved to another depot. But their site lies, at 1430 today a DPD van arrived on my drive with not one but two packages - yep two bracelets! It was obvious that one had been opened and resealed, the other was still nicely packaged and wrapped in tissue paper. Anyway after removing 4 links - these Germans must have thick wrists - it is now on my arm, the other is on my desk waiting for Katharina to tell me how she would like it returned.

As for the product - excellent quality without a doubt. To be fair to Katharina she always replied to my e-mails within 24 hours and in the end I have my buy even if it took 3 weeks from ordering. My thoughts on Steinhart - I like their products so I will probably order again one day. My thoughts on DPD cannot be shown here!

I shall now retreat back into my corner so as not to incur the wrath of anybody else!

Dave

Just checked the opened package the bracelet is scratched at the clasp.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

You should have turned the DPD delivery van away on the grounds that their website showed the parcels were still in Germany so they must be imposters!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you've got your bracelet +1.



Cornish Dave said:


> It was obvious that one had been opened and resealed, the other was still nicely packaged and wrapped in tissue paper.


This is odd. At first glance one might think that someone had wanted to steal the bracelet but, if so, it wouldn't be there at all. So who would have opened it? Customs perhaps (despite it coming from within the EU).


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Just glad you got the bracelet in the end and hope you are happy with it.

Are we getting any photos?


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Mark

Heaven only knows, but I just checked the opened package and the clasp on the bracelet is scratched. I think possibly it has been caught in a piece of machinery. Still I have got one good one so all's fine!

Dave


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Faith in Steinhart is restored but unfortunately not so for the courier business.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Faith in Steinhart is restored but unfortunately not so for the courier business.


As mentioned, this unfortunately would not come as a surprise to many people as far as DPD in particular is concerned.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Though I presume that the replacement shipment was sent before DPD could definitively assert the first was lost, or found and back on its way to you, your description sure makes it look like it was opened for customs examination. But the scratched clasp indicates that more was done. :naughty: I wouldn't be surprised if someone had tried to pinch it, but a rapid and very clear investigation buggered that up. Well hurray for justice, but I'd send your description back to Steinhart, letting them know the carrier had damaged the goods.

I'm not surprised that Steinhart made good (it's what everyone says happens 99% of the time), but empathize with your feelings ... what if you'd just gotten the first shipment, opened and damaged? Grrrrrr....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Though I presume that the replacement shipment was sent before DPD could definitively assert the first was lost, or found and back on its way to you, your description sure makes it look like it was opened for customs examination. But the scratched clasp indicates that more was done. :naughty: I wouldn't be surprised if someone had tried to pinch it, but a rapid and very clear investigation buggered that up. Well hurray for justice, but I'd send your description back to Steinhart, letting them know the carrier had damaged the goods.
> 
> I'm not surprised that Steinhart made good (it's what everyone says happens 99% of the time), but empathize with your feelings ... what if you'd just gotten the first shipment, opened and damaged? Grrrrrr....


Although Swiss made aren't Steinhart's posted from Germany?

If so then no customs control / inspection as part of the EU I would think...


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> Although Swiss made aren't Steinhart's posted from Germany?
> 
> If so then no customs control / inspection as part of the EU I would think...


Customs (or UK Border Agency as I understand it is now called) can and do examine anything they want, EU source or not. Just because there is no Customs Duty or VAT for EU stuff doesn't mean it isn't looked at. In some cases Excise Duty might still apply, quite apart from issues of security and materials/items that are illegal in the UK (but might be legal in other EU countries).


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Although Swiss made aren't Steinhart's posted from Germany?
> ...


I've never had a parcel from abroad that's been noticeably opened - do they X-Ray most of them and only crack them open if they can't figure the contents then?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Although Swiss made aren't Stein


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> I've never had a parcel from abroad that's been noticeably opened - do they X-Ray most of them and only crack them open if they can't figure the contents then?


Don't know. I've seen a few that have been opened but it's a minority.

My guess is that most incoming parcels from within the EU aren't inspected individually at all. But that doesn't mean that tptb can't or won't inspect any one(s) they choose in any way they please.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> Glad you've got your bracelet +1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had one or two items opened by customs. I knew this because it was resealed in a tape on which stated that fact.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I am still of the opinion it was damaged by DPD. The packet has quite clearly been ripped and then resealed with plain white tape. The undamaged bracelet was in a cellophane bag and wrapped in tissue paper. The damaged one was in an opened cellophane bag and had no tissue paper wrapped around it. At first I thought it was just the sticky protective paper on the clasp that had been rubbed but on looking closer I noticed the clasp was quite badly scratched. I have no knowledge of courier operations but I suspect it has been damaged in some form of machinery.

Anyway I have e-mailed Katharina and told her and will wait till monday to see what she wants me to do with it.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

I ordered a new strap from steinhart last Sunday, arrived this morning with dhl. Great service


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> I am still of the opinion it was damaged by DPD. The packet has quite clearly been ripped and then resealed with plain white tape. The undamaged bracelet was in a cellophane bag and wrapped in tissue paper. The damaged one was in an opened cellophane bag and had no tissue paper wrapped around it. At first I thought it was just the sticky protective paper on the clasp that had been rubbed but on looking closer I noticed the clasp was quite badly scratched. I have no knowledge of courier operations but I suspect it has been damaged in some form of machinery.
> 
> Anyway I have e-mailed Katharina and told her and will wait till monday to see what she wants me to do with it.


?

Glad its sorted...

Now are you sure that there is nothing else to complain about?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

86latour said:


> Cornish Dave said:
> 
> 
> > I am still of the opinion it was damaged by DPD. The packet has quite clearly been ripped and then resealed with plain white tape. The undamaged bracelet was in a cellophane bag and wrapped in tissue paper. The damaged one was in an opened cellophane bag and had no tissue paper wrapped around it. At first I thought it was just the sticky protective paper on the clasp that had been rubbed but on looking closer I noticed the clasp was quite badly scratched. I have no knowledge of courier operations but I suspect it has been damaged in some form of machinery.
> ...


Ummmmm, I don't like this weather... surely somebody is to blame?


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Rossi

DHL 1 DPD Nil!!

86

Not a single thing, had several non watch items delivered, speedily and not damaged, blimey the Post Office delivered them!!


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

All is well that ends well


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

86latour said:


> Glad its sorted...
> 
> Now are you sure that there is nothing else to complain about?


I have something to complain about!! Have you noticed that the English and German versions of the site are different? Check the Pilot section in German... there's a watch there that doesn't exist in the English version


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I have something to complain about!! Have you noticed that the English and German versions of the site are different? Check the Pilot section in German... there's a watch there that doesn't exist in the English version


It's a 50th anniversary watch for the Luftwaffe 74th Fighter Wing. Only 333 produced.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagdgeschwader_74


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You're not supposed to complain about it, you're supposed to jump on it and then show us pics of your new, extremely limited edition watch. :naughty:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect this topic but do you guys remember how the tracking works with DPD and international packages? The reason I'm asking is because I have two watches that are supposed to be delivered by these guys. It's the first time I have anything to do with them.

For both watches there are just two entries... a pick-up code and something that something they call Hub Scan. According to their site, the Hub Scan codes means:

" Sometimes parcels will pass through a so-called HUB on their way from the dispatch depot to the recipient

depot on supra-regional and cross-border transportation routes. In the HUB the parcels will be scanned and

sorted for further transport. Parcels which are transferred in the HUB after the last transport to the respective

recipient depot or the next HUB for the day has departed, will be prepared for further shipment on the next

day."

So I assume that if they have left that sort centre, there should be an additional code for that. But looking at their code list https://extranet.dpd.de/data/lang_files/REMARKS.en.pdf I'm not sure if there is one.

Anyway, one of the watches has had its Hub Scan on the 17th and still nothing... There isn't no DPD on Portugal and apparently their partners are Chronopost, which shows no results for the given tracking number.

From your experience, if a watch has been dispatched, does it show anything else on the DPD tracking system or is the Hub Scan the last entry?


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I can only speak for my experience of DPD. Both bracelets first went into "Hub" at first, the first stayed that way and did not change until Steinhart obviously contacted them. The second stayed in Hub for a day and then moved, from this it would appear that yours is stuck in a DPD depot. However as I indicated the watches were still showing as being miles away from me when they were delivered so who knows. The description did change to show when they left hub.

Suggest you do not bother complaining to DPD, they never replied to me, rather contact your seller to complain to them, that eventually moved my first bracelet albeit by that time it was damaged I suspect.

Good luck, I know how irritating this is but I am sure it will get sorted in the end.

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> Suggest you do not bother complaining to DPD, they never replied to me, rather contact your seller to complain to them, that eventually moved my first bracelet albeit by that time it was damaged I suspect.


Thanks Dave. I worked for a very short period of time in one of these companies and I know it's standard policy not to reply to the receiver of the package. We are not their clients, Steinhart is.

I'll await until tomorrow and then I'll email Steinhart on Monday asking them to look into this. The second watch is not from them and has only been at the hub for a couple of days, so we'll see what happens.

Funny that... got a watch from Germany and a bracelet from Taiwan and the bracelet is going to arrive first than the watch  (should be here tomorrow).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

WTH.... I'd be curious if the "black hole hub" locations that both of your Steinhart shipments passed through are the same? Seems there's a watch aficionado there.

Kutusov, if it was me, I'd advise Sabine or whoever at Steinhart replies to you that I was aware of a bracelet shipment to an acquaintance that had been opened and damaged, and that I'll take photos of the shipment when received. If DPD is opening and "trying out" private shipments,....  Opened for inspection by customs is par for the course, but opened, unwrapped, used, and then sitting in a depot for more than 5 business days or until the sender complains ... indicates something improper taking place. :think:

Pity that you guys can't get Fedex delivery from Steinhart, my watch only took 4 days from Gunter's office to my desktop in the US. Fedex: pricy, yes, but worth it, YES.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> WTH.... I'd be curious if the "black hole hub" locations that both of your Steinhart shipments passed through are the same? Seems there's a watch aficionado there.


The thing is, I'm not even sure if it's a black hole hub or not. I was asking because there doesn't seem to be a code for when they pass a package to a partner inside the EU. Anyway, and if it really is a black hole hub, it's on Aschaffenburg. Both my watches have the last entry there. They come from different sellers and have been sent a week apart but they both show the same progress. That's why I can't tell what's what, maybe they are already in Portugal and in Chronopost's hands. Those guys are notoriously bad, losing and misplacing a lot of packages (well, they were like that 8 years or so ago when I made a short passage through the courier business...)

Good idea about taking photos of the package when it gets here and I'll be looking for signs of them being opened up.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

That is the same depot that my bracelet sat in. The Steinhart lady who assisted me was Katharina as you can see earlier in the thread. I was impressed by the fact that Steinhart refunded me my return postage before they had received the damaged bracelet. Mind I was a returning customer so that may have helped. It may take a little longer than you want but I believe Steinhart will sort out the problem with their packaghe.

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> That is the same depot that my bracelet sat in. The Steinhart lady who assisted me was Katharina as you can see earlier in the thread. I was impressed by the fact that Steinhart refunded me my return postage before they had received the damaged bracelet. Mind I was a returning customer so that may have helped. It may take a little longer than you want but I believe Steinhart will sort out the problem with their packaghe.
> 
> Dave


Oh, no doubt, I'm sure they will if it comes to that! I was just asking so as not to contact them prematurely. Sadly, I guess I will have to do it on Monday but my guess is that will be a bit more complicated... I have an hunch that the watch is already in Portugal... and in Chronopost's hands. They use a different tracking number system so the packages are probably relabelled and... well, you can see where this is going... <_<


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I was wrong... you can track your order all the way from Germany, even if it's passed on to one of their partners. Just as a future reference for someone who might have the same questions I had, here's where my first watch stands:










The second one, shipped latter, is already in Alfena, a city close to Porto where Chronopost has its distribution centre.










So the Steinhart is definitely stuck in Germany... :sadwalk: ...but the Poljot should be here on Monday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Any luck with your Steinhart yet mate?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> Any luck with your Steinhart yet mate?


More or less... I've asked them to look into things and there was an info request on DPD shortly after (I've emailed them on a Sunday and Monday morning they contacted DPD). Nothing else happened since then though... Steinhart hasn't got back to me yet but that's probably because they also still don't know anything yet.

The second watch arrived as planned and I have no reason to suspect that the package has been opened or messed with in any way.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

If it is still in "info request" suggest you contact Steinhart again. Mine had two of those entries and still nothing happened. I suggested to Steinhart they send a replacement which they did, that is when DPD suddenly found the original, I suspect Steinhart put some pressure on at this stage!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> If it is still in "info request" suggest you contact Steinhart again. Mine had two of those entries and still nothing happened. I suggested to Steinhart they send a replacement which they did, that is when DPD suddenly found the original, I suspect Steinhart put some pressure on at this stage!


Only one "info" entry! Does that mean I'll have to wait for a second one??  Man, this is not going to be my last 2011 watch afterall...

Anyway, I've just sent them another email just so they can look into it again Monday morning...

No worries though, one of my last watches took almost 3 months to get here (a Vostok 1967). 1+ months to be assembled, 1+ months to get here and a few weeks stuck in customs.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Assuming your e-mail is to Steinhart not DPD who ignore all contact in my experience. I would start suggesting to Steinhart you want a replacement sent if I was you!

Good Luck.

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> Assuming your e-mail is to Steinhart not DPD who ignore all contact in my experience.


DPD or any other courier company won't ever answer to you, only to their client. In this case, Steinhart. There might be exceptions but the companies I know of all work in this way.

I'm not terribly worried, I know that I'll get the watch - eventually... the only problem when you are waiting for a while for an incoming watch is that you start looking at other watches as a way of compensation  I am now very much aware that I'll be needing an Aviator I as that is an inexcusable omission in my collection


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well...






...if you know what I mean... :down:


----------



## bfaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bfaster said:


> Any news yet?


The name of the song was a clue...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Update, update!! Steinhart is reporting the watch as lost and has sent me a new one! :thumbsup:

If DPD loses this one too, I'll cry... :dummyspit:

Anyway, it's like everybody said. They might not reply to your emails but that doesn't mean things aren't happening or that they won't sort your problem out. Takes some time and patience though...


----------

